# Would you be a nurse?



## Ventsalot (Jun 30, 2016)

Thoughts?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, they get paid quite well and I love medicine.

I have heard from one nurse though that it's not all it's made out to be. She describes her job as being like a "*waitress with drugs.*"


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No - I wouldn't have the patience. 

I worked in hospitals when I was younger quite a lot. I did sterilising in a small private place for a while and worked as a theatre orderly. When they were short-staffed they used to call me into the theatre to help. I couldn't believe it when they first did that - but it's amazing what you get used to. At first you're terrified and can't bring yourself to look at the operation but after a while you're just looking at your friends and saying when's our tea break.

One of the surgeons even had me helping him do a spinal manipulation one time. Unbelievable. 

You meet lots of nurses in those jobs - which was great as a young guy.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Yes, they get paid quite well and I love medicine.
> 
> I have heard from one nurse though that it's not all it's made out to be. She describes her job as being like a "*waitress with drugs.*"


That's the same thing with most doctors, especially psychiatrists. **** they love to prescribe meds like it's ****ing candy.



harrison said:


> No - I wouldn't have the patience.
> 
> I worked in hospitals when I was younger quite a lot. I did sterilising in a small private place for a while and worked as a theatre orderly. When they were short-staffed they used to call me into the theatre to help. I couldn't believe it when they first did that - but it's amazing what you get used to. _*At first you're terrified and can't bring yourself to look at the operation but after a while you're just looking at your friends and saying when's our tea break.*_
> 
> ...


There is no way I would be able to observe an operation and in time get used to it. Good for you that you managed to get over your fear, but I don't think I would be able to.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

No. Both my step mom and mom are nurses. It's a horrible job and a very competitive field. Whenever I have a hard day at work, I always think to myself that my mom and step mom have it worse. 

My mom had to get a hernia surgery 2 years ago because an obese patient fell over and she caught them. I have heard many horror stories from both my mothers. Not only is it a tough physical job but if you work night shift it messes up your cognitive function pretty badly (my step mom has worked night shift for 10 ish years). 

Also I believe that being a nurse long term changes your personality. It makes you colder.

There are a few benefits though, you get paid well and you can work 2-3 days a week no problem. Or even 1-2 times a month if you want.

If I had to work in a hospital, I'd be a pharmacist. I almost went to school for pharmacy, I'm kind of sad now that I didn't.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

roxslide said:


> No. Both my step mom and mom are nurses. It's a horrible job and a very competitive field. Whenever I have a hard day at work, I always think to myself that my mom and step mom have it worse.
> 
> My mom had to get a hernia surgery 2 years ago because an obese patient fell over and she caught them. I have heard many horror stories from both my mothers. Not only is it a tough physical job but if you work night shift it messed up your cognitive function pretty badly (my step mom has worked night shift for 10 ish years).
> 
> There are a few benefits though, you get paid well and you can work 2-3 days a week no problem. Or even 1-2 times a month if you want.


God, I'd kill to work 2 or 3 days a week. Working 5 days a week is hell. I'm always tired. Work just sucks up my life. I hate it so much.

I have heard that nurses and orderlies destroy their backs moving obese patients. Guess being obese doesn't just affect the patient.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

komorikun said:


> God, I'd kill to work 2 or 3 days a week. Working 5 days a week is hell. I'm always tired. Work just sucks up my life. I hate it so much.
> 
> I have heard that nurses and orderlies destroy their backs moving obese patients. Guess being obese doesn't just affect the patient.


Yeah that is one thing that is pretty sweet. My mom hates being a nurse and even got a second 4 year degree in accounting but is still a nurse primarily because of the flexible hours.

Yeah that's a whole other rant but the whole concept that obesity doesn't impact anyone else really irritates me. Paramedics, RNs, CNAs etc beg to differ.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

rockyraccoon said:


> There is no way I would be able to observe an operation and in time get used to it. Good for you that you managed to get over your fear, but I don't think I would be able to.


I didn't think I'd get used to it either. I was terrified. After a while you do sort of get used to it though. I remember one surgeon even calling over to me to come and have a look at something he was doing. That's unbelievable to me now though.

The one thing I never got used to was the eye operations. For some reason that always gave me the willies.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

harrison said:


> I didn't think I'd get used to it either. I was terrified. After a while you do sort of get used to it though. I remember one surgeon even calling over to me to come and have a look at something he was doing. That's unbelievable to me now though.
> 
> _*The one thing I never got used to was the eye operations. For some reason that always gave me the willies*_.


Yes I fear watching all surgery but I can totally relate to you about eye operations. They really unsettle me to. It's extra creepy for some reason.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

rockyraccoon said:


> Yes I fear watching all surgery but I can totally relate to you about eye operations. They really unsettle me to. It's extra creepy for some reason.


Are you studying medicine?

What someone said about it making people harder is probably true too. One of the girls I went out with sometimes was a Recovery Nurse - she had to wake patients up in the Recovery Ward. I often used to see her doing various things to hurry them up - like pushing down on their fingernails with a pen or rubbing their chest bone with her knuckle. She was unbelievable. I used to say that to her but she'd just laugh like it was nothing. Not sure if it's still like that nowadays though.

You'd be surprised how they treat a person when they're unconscious. They used to get a bit rough sometimes.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

harrison said:


> Are you studying medicine?
> 
> What someone said about it making people harder is probably true too. One of the girls I went out with sometimes was a Recovery Nurse - she had to wake patients up in the Recovery Ward. I often used to see her doing various things to hurry them up - like pushing down on their fingernails with a pen or rubbing their chest bone with her knuckle. She was unbelievable. I used to say that to her but she'd just laugh like it was nothing. Not sure if it's still like that nowadays though.
> 
> You'd be surprised how they treat a person when they're unconscious. They used to get a bit rough sometimes.


No I have no plan on getting into medicine but I like to read about it. I have a particular interest in endocrinology, especially steroid chemistry and how our hormones play a role in our bodies. For years I would look at the bodybuilding magazines and **** online as well and I was always amazed and wondered how much drugs they were taking to get their physiques in top condition. So from there I started reading about steroid chemistry and that let into endocrinology (I also have hypothyroidism, which provided another incentive to take an interest in endocrinology).


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

I studied nursing but I highly doubt I will work as a nurse someday. Too many people to deal with and sad makes it difficult. I don't even know why I studied it.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

No, I work closely with a lot of nurses and from what I've seen, they're stressed tf out a lot of the time. Well at least the ICU nurses. And then they have to hide their last name on their ID badges because sole patients end up Facebook stalking them if not. They're always getting light headed and passing out. I dunno if it's from low blood sugar or what.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Nurses also have to clean up bodily fluids, change adult diapers, clean up dead people? There's no amount of money that could compensate me to do that stuff. I can't stand being around a corpse (I know that most people aren't indifferent, but I think that I'm extra-sensitive about this). Oh, and I hate needles too, can't imagine drawing blood.



roxslide said:


> Yeah that's a whole other rant but the whole concept that obesity doesn't impact anyone else really irritates me. Paramedics, RNs, CNAs etc beg to differ.


And cows, pigs, chickens, etc. Many animals unnecessarily losing their lives.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

veron said:


> And cows, pigs, chickens, etc. Many animals unnecessarily losing their lives.


Not to be nit picky but not all obese people are meat eaters. I know an obese vegetarian and an overweight (maybe obese, not 100% sure about her, but she is significantly overweight) vegan. I don't know wtf they eat to stay so big but yeah.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

No. I don't have enough patience with people.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No. I don't like the medical field. I like helping people but not in the medical field. Besides I don't like their working hours.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. Way too much cringe in the seeing things you don't wanna see, dealing with tragedy and so forth on a daily basis. I don't think I'd be able to watch people die all the time and not just be destroyed emotionally.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

veron said:


> *Nurses also have to clean up bodily fluids, change adult diapers, clean up dead people?* There's no amount of money that could compensate me to do that stuff. I can't stand being around a corpse (I know that most people aren't indifferent, but I think that I'm extra-sensitive about this). Oh, and I hate needles too, can't imagine drawing blood.
> 
> And cows, pigs, chickens, etc. Many animals unnecessarily losing their lives.


Yep same here. I work with and around Nurses and could never have the patience nor the personality to do what they do, especially in certain wards. Morale is always low and as a result the turnover rate is pretty high.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I believe LPNs and CNAs do much of the dirty work (less education). RNs do less.


----------

